# Passeio à Sanabria (23/02/2009)



## Veterano (25 Fev 2009 às 22:24)

Gostaria de deixar aqui algumas fotos da Serra da Sanabria, paredes-meias com a região do parque natural de Montesinho, em Bragança.
Apesar das elevadas temperaturas diurnas registadas (no momento das fotos estariam cerca de 13º), de realçar a acumulação de neve ainda existente, bem como a água gelada da extensa Laguna de los Peces.

                 PANORÂMICA GERAL




                LAGUNA DE LOS PECES






























             LAGO GLACIAR DE SANABRIA


----------



## kikofra (25 Fev 2009 às 22:37)

Linda esse imagem da neve a derreter. A que altitude isso esta?


----------



## Veterano (25 Fev 2009 às 22:52)

kikofra disse:


> Linda esse imagem da neve a derreter. A que altitude isso esta?



Estaremos a falar de cerca de 1.300 metros de altitude.


----------



## Brigantia (25 Fev 2009 às 23:02)

Excelentes fotos da "nossa" linda Sanabria


Nimguém consegue colocar fotos da Sanabria na parte internacional do meteoPT Ainda bem


----------



## Veterano (25 Fev 2009 às 23:16)

Brigantia disse:


> Excelentes fotas da "nossa" linda Sanabria
> 
> 
> Nimguém consegue colocar fotos da Sanabria na parte internacional do meteoPT Ainda bem



Das poucas pessoas que encontrei, a maior parte eram portugueses. Como sabes, a cidade mais perto desta zona é mesmo Bragança.


----------



## amarusp (25 Fev 2009 às 23:51)

Belas fotos, a beleza do frio...


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2009 às 23:54)

Veterano disse:


> Das poucas pessoas que encontrei, a maior parte eram portugueses. Como sabes, a cidade mais perto desta zona é mesmo Bragança.



No Domingo foi ao contrário, eram quase só espanhóis


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Fev 2009 às 23:56)

Excelentes fotografias de um local já por si esplêndido !


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2009 às 00:15)

Que maravilha de local! Tive a felicidade de visitar a zona em Dezembro último e adorei!

Está com um aspecto muito branco ainda! E o lago congelado é um espectáculo! 

obrigado pelas fotos Veterano.

PS- Não te aventuraste a andar no gelo?  .


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2009 às 09:52)

Fotos muito bonitas


----------



## João Soares (26 Fev 2009 às 12:01)

A bela Sanabria carregada de neve 

Se não vir chuva a neve ainda pode persistir mais umas semanas


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2009 às 12:10)

actioman disse:


> PS- Não te aventuraste a andar no gelo?  .



Apenas o pisei a medo, mas mais à frente dois garotos num trenó lançavam-se pela encosta abaixo, entravam pelo gelo adentro uns 20 metros e recomeçavam como se nada fosse


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2009 às 13:10)

Boas fotos! 

A panorâmica geral dá conta da imensidão da neve nas serras!


----------



## Z13 (26 Fev 2009 às 18:01)

Veterano disse:


> Estaremos a falar de cerca de 1.300 metros de altitude.



Excelente passeio, e como te invejo...

Eu no carnaval, optei por ir para o litoral e tive dias melhores do que alguns em pleno Julho.

Em todo o caso, se as fotos foram obtidas junto à Lagoa dos Peixes, estavas mais perto dos 1700m de altitude do que dos 1300....

Devo frizar que o lago da Sanabria fica quase a 1100m de altitude.




z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2009 às 20:00)

Z13 disse:


> Excelente passeio, e como te invejo...
> 
> Eu no carnaval, optei por ir para o litoral e tive dias melhores do que alguns em pleno Julho.
> Em todo o caso, se as fotos foram obtidas junto à Lagoa dos Peixes, estavas mais perto dos 1700m de altitude do que dos 1300....
> Devo frizar que o lago da Sanabria fica quase a 1100m de altitude.



Vou tentar confirmar a altitude, até recolhi informação sobre rotas e percursos a pé na região da Sanabria, que estou a pensar colocar num tema próprio, que salvo erro ainda não vi neste forum.

Saliento que a partir do Porto se chega a Puebla de Sanabria inteiramente por auto-estrada, em duas horas de paisagens magníficas, e depois são mais 20 minutos de uma estrada muito aceitável e sempre limpa de neve até à Lagoa dos Peixes, donde partem três trilhos a pé de dificuldade variável.

Concluindo, e desculpem a franqueza, prefiro esta região do que outras em Portugal, onde quando cai neve tudo parece não funcionar


----------



## Pek (2 Mar 2009 às 16:52)

Un lugar maravilloso, muy cercano a mi pueblo por parte materna. 

 Altitud Lago de Sanabria: 997 msnm
 Altitud Laguna de los Peces: 1695 msnm

 Cuántas veces me habré tirado en trineo de pequeño (y no tan pequeño) por las faldas nevadas hasta la laguna de los Peces  ¡Y cuantas veces la habré cruzado andando!


----------



## MSantos (2 Mar 2009 às 18:47)

Bonitas imagens

Apesar de ficar muito perto de Bragança nunca tive oportunidade de ir até à Sanabria


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 19:39)

MSantos disse:


> Bonitas imagens
> 
> Apesar de ficar muito perto de Bragança nunca tive oportunidade de ir até à Sanabria



Deixa passar este episódio frio e no fim-de-semana aconselho-te, se puderes, a dar um passeio até lá. E não te esqueças de também visitar Puebla de Sanabria, vila muito pitoresca. Tudo isto a 30-45 minutos de Bragança!


----------

